# Raffle #2 - Distillation Flask or Liebig Condenser



## Noxx (Aug 7, 2016)

_**For silver and gold members only!**_

As promised, the second raffle !

This months winner will pick one of the two:

*30cm Liebig Condenser*




or


*1L Distillation Flask*




*
In order to enter the raffle, you need to reply to this thread.*


Good luck and thank you for your contribution!!


***_If you are not a silver or gold member yet, please visit this link for the full incentives description:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/membership.html
_


----------



## etack (Aug 7, 2016)

One ticket please.

Eric


----------



## everydayisalesson (Aug 7, 2016)

I think I still like the condenser more.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Aug 8, 2016)

Condenser for this guy!


----------



## Galaxy419 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hopefully I will win distillation flask


----------



## Refining Rick (Aug 8, 2016)

I'll throw my hat in for the flask.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 8, 2016)

Flask for me please. 8)


----------



## Rmwatson78 (Aug 10, 2016)

Distillation flask looks pretty cool.


----------



## Platdigger (Aug 11, 2016)

I'll take the condendser Thank You!


----------



## tay (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi....I am replying !....Thank you


----------



## Noxx (Aug 11, 2016)

tay said:


> Hi....I am replying !....Thank you



Hi,

The raffles are for silver or gold members only. If you would like to join, just follow the link in my signature line.

Thanks


----------



## jdoc (Aug 13, 2016)

Just getting started (newbie), so either would be nice.


----------



## Shaul (Aug 14, 2016)

Distillation flask.


----------



## dev (Aug 17, 2016)

Signing up for that pretty condenser.


----------



## herd (Aug 18, 2016)

Condenser please


----------



## Mtaylor141 (Aug 20, 2016)

Distillation flask for me. I need one real bad.


----------



## bigpagoda (Aug 20, 2016)

Hmmm, hard to say. Either would be a plus!


----------



## bigpagoda (Aug 20, 2016)

I just tried to upgrade my membership for the raffle but I am getting an error that "Merchant is not able to receive money" and will not return to the site when you click "return to merchant". it just goes blank. hope this is just something silly I am doing wrong. Please let me know.
Bigpagoda


----------



## tay (Aug 24, 2016)

Thought I was a member ?...June 10,2012


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 24, 2016)

I've also tried several times to sign up but with the same error. 
For me the raffle is not important. Supporting the GRF is.
But then I will have to be able to register and pay first.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 24, 2016)

tay said:


> Thought I was a member ?...June 10,2012


Tay, you are a member. But the raffles are offered to members who have made donations to help offset the costs of running the forum. Noxx, the forum owner, recently started the raffles as an incentive for members to make a donation. Follow the link he provided in his response to you (currently at the bottom of his signature line). A couple of members have reported problems with the donation process recently, so Noxx may still be working on getting that fixed.

Dave


----------



## Dpetes (Aug 25, 2016)

Pay Pal has done some reprograming for security. Noxx may have to do some work to this site so that PP will
work right. Maybe this will help explain it: https://devblog.paypal.com/paypal-ssl-certificate-changes

Dwayne


----------



## Noxx (Aug 25, 2016)

Paypal did not like the fact that I started receiving money from members around the world. They locked my account and asked for a million things. It took over 3 weeks and four phone calls to make the account unlocked again... But now it should work fine. Sorry about that !


----------



## Tex (Aug 27, 2016)

Not only is this forum the best learning experience but now you stand a chance of winning some goodies.
Thanks Guys and to everyone who contributes.


----------



## Tex (Aug 27, 2016)

OK, should have donated a while ago with all the good info I have received from this forum. With that being completed I have my eyeballs on the Condenser should I get lucky.
Thanks
Tex


----------



## SpocksPMs (Aug 28, 2016)

I think i would go with the Distillation Flask if i were to win one of these. But both would be pretty useful.


----------



## junkandtreasure (Aug 28, 2016)

I could use either one. I'm in.


----------



## upcyclist (Aug 29, 2016)

Noxx said:


> Paypal did not like the fact that I started receiving money from members around the world. They locked my account and asked for a million things. It took over 3 weeks and four phone calls to make the account unlocked again... But now it should work fine. Sorry about that !


Yeah, they're crazy like that. A partner & I were selling precision-cut gemstones from about a dozen cutters in the US & Canada. As soon as PayPal realized we were selling gems, they asked for ridiculous amounts of documentation (which is meant to weed out money laundering). Once I explained to several people over the course of several months that we didn't even come close to the threshold reporting amounts, they were cool. But our account was frozen solid in the meantime.


----------



## Noxx (Sep 1, 2016)

Congratulations to :

*GloryCloud*

You have won!

Thanks everyone for your participation, and stay tuned for our next raffle starting today!


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 1, 2016)

Woo-hoo!!


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 4, 2016)

Distillation flask is nice.


----------

